# Sarha a.k.a. Duchess of the Isles



## Potter (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi All,

As several of you might remember, I have for sometime, been struggling to find information on the whereabouts of a vessel that appears to have "dropped off the radar" as they say.
I am beginning to suspect that she has been scrapped but that I cannot confirm. The vessel has been known variously as:
‘The Duchess of the Isles’ a.k.a. 'Lady of the South Pacific’ a.k.a. 'Sarha.'

What (I think) I know is:
She was built in 1989 in Tasmania, probably by Launceston Marine.
(I'm not entirely certain what type of vessel she is. She could be a: Cruise? Ferry? Whatgamacallit ship? Probably originally a ferry.)
She was designed by Stuart Ballentyne.
During her build she was inspected by Jan Hendrick.
She seems to have been destined to sail on Loch Lomond but this did not happen.
When she was called 'Duchess of the Isles' she was owned (or shared ownership) by James Fisher and Sons plc, Barrow-in-Furness, ***bria. (I would like to know more about this.)
She was, I believe, then sold(?). About 1996 she went to Tahiti in the role of a cruise ship. 
Somewhere around this time her name was changed to ‘Lady of the South Pacific.’
The ship was sold again and went to Milford Sound, New Zealand as a cruise ship.

In about 1999, for 11 months the vessel was laid up, awaiting a refit contract, in Otago Harbour, Dunedin, New Zealand.
She was towed to Tahiti again in possibly June, 2000 by, I believe, ‘SEA-TOW 22’.
Next she was put on board an unknown vessel as cargo and taken to France. From there she was towed again to somewhere in Slovakia.
There her name was probably changed again to ‘Sarha.’

Does anyone know more about her very ‘gappy’ life.

Has anyone got printable, hi-res photographs of her from the past or present?

Cheers everyone,

John Wren-Potter


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

If you do a search in *Miramar* there's a couple of other names.

Kris


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

John,
We had some correspondence about this vessel earlier, but now we can determine she was built in Caboolture, same spot as the Chinese junk Taipan.
At that time there were several identical ships built, some at Launceston Marine and some at the shipyard in Caboolture (just South of Brisbane), I followed all those ships at regular interval and in case I find some more fotos, then shall pass them on.
The Lady of the Loch was built in Launceston, hereby a photo.
Jan

You can try to contact the designer himself as follows:
Sea Transport Corporation.
Fax: +61 -7 5529 5177
email:
[email protected]
att Stuart or Stephanie.


----------



## Potter (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks chaps.
I'll get on to Stuart Ballantyne anon.

John Wren-Potter


----------



## Potter (Jan 8, 2006)

*Duchess of the Isles aka Sahra*

...and for any other information we would be truly grateful !

John Wren-Potter


----------



## Potter (Jan 8, 2006)

*Duchess of the Isles aka Lady of the South Pacific*



Marconi Sahib said:


> If you do a search in *Miramar* there's a couple of other names.
> 
> Kris


Thanks Marconi Sahib.
www.miramarshipindex.org.nz
certainly is a great resource. I recommend it. At least now I know DOTI is (was) a 726 tonne catamaran built for passengers. I.D. number: 8815267.
I now believe DOTI belongs to a Sheikh. But who? And where?
Moving further forward nevertheless.
John


----------



## Potter (Jan 8, 2006)

*Lady of the South Pacific whereabouts*

12 September 2007 - The Duchess of the Isles / Lady of the South Pacific whereabouts

Thanks to Marconi Sahib for leading me to a source of useful ship background info. My findings on the vessel 'Duchess of the Isles' are now much more up-to-date.

For more than a year now I have been struggling to find information on the whereabouts of a ship that appears to have ‘dropped off the radar’ as they say but I now have much more information although I regret to say, there is much of her history yet undiscovered.
The vessel has been known variously as:
‘The Duchess of the Isles’ a.k.a. 'Burotukula' a.k.a. 'Southern Cross' and then back to 'Duchess of the Isles' then 'Lady of the South Pacific’ and might now be 'Sarha.'

Although some of the supposed ‘facts’ are a bit hazy, what I think I know is:
She was built in 1989 in Caboolture, Queensland, Australia by the Sea Management Corporation. (Now called the Sea Transport Corporation.)
She was built as a passenger ship. Her original flag was ‘Bahamas.’
She is a catamaran of 726 tons.
Her I.D. Number is: 8815267 and she was launched as ‘Duchess of the Isles.’
She was designed by Stuart Ballentyne of Sea Management Corporation, Queensland.
During her build she was inspected by Jan Hendrick, an expert in antifouling coatings.
She seems to have been originally built to sail on Loch Lomond but this did not happen.
When she was originally called 'Duchess of the Isles' (1989 - 1991) she was owned (or enjoyed shared ownership) by James Fisher and Sons plc, Barrow-in-Furness, ***bria UK 
(I would like to know more about this.) and probably Curnow Shipping, UK.
She was, possibly, then sold(?) and about 1992 she went to Tahiti in the role of a cruise ship and her name changed to ‘Burotukula.’
The ship was sold again and, on the 9th December 1995, arrived in Milford Sound, New Zealand as a cruise ship named ‘Lady of the South Pacific.’
Around 1999, for 11 months, the vessel was laid up awaiting a refit contract, in Otago Harbour, Dunedin, New Zealand.
She was towed to Tahiti again in possibly June, 2000 by, I believe, ‘SEA-TOW 22’.
Next she was put on board an unknown vessel as cargo and taken to France. From there she was towed again to somewhere in Slovenia about 2001.
I believe that (in either the North Island of New Zealand or in Slovenia) she underwent a complete refit (including a heli-pad) possibly for a Sheikh. At this juncture, her name was possibly changed again to ‘Sarha,’ although she might still be ‘Lady of the South Pacific.’

I have recently been informed that the catamaran may now be owned and operated by Victorian International out of the British Virgin Islands.
Her flag might now be ‘Panama’. Her IMO Company Number (DOC) is: 9991001. Her IMO Registered Owner Number is: 1900097

If anyone knows more about her very ‘gappy’ life and present whereabouts I would be grateful to hear from them.
Also, if anyone has printable, hi-res photographs of her from the past or present I would similarly be pleased to know. I would be willing to pay a fee for such photographs, especially recent images.

Best regards
John Wren-Potter
Please PM to establish email contact


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

John,

I can confirm some conversion work was undertaken on the 'Lady of the South Pacific' here in Dunedin. Although she was being converted in to a luxury vessel for a middle east owner, the work was being done for a middle party. The work became long and protracted due to design changes and problems with rule compliance. Costs soared and eventually a lien was put on the vessel by the contractors due to payment problems. This was eventually sorted out and the vessel left Dunedin for Auckland under her own power for completion by another yard. It is my understanding that due to the previous issues, no contract was issued - instead she was deregistered and towed to Tahiti.

If you can get it interpreted, there is a picture and article about 'Sarha' at http://old.val-navtika.net/plovilo04/sarha.htm

Regards,
Dennis.


----------



## Potter (Jan 8, 2006)

*Lady of the South Pacific whereabouts*

Hi Dennis

Thanks for that, though I must say that I have forgotten much of my Slovacian! (I'll get the learned chaps at the University to translate it.)
Do you happen to know which yard in Dunedin worked on the Lady of the South Pacific as she would be called then?
Failing this the name of the yard in Auckland?

Best regards,
John Wren-Potter



exsailor said:


> John,
> 
> I can confirm some conversion work was undertaken on the 'Lady of the South Pacific' here in Dunedin. Although she was being converted in to a luxury vessel for a middle east owner, the work was being done for a middle party. The work became long and protracted due to design changes and problems with rule compliance. Costs soared and eventually a lien was put on the vessel by the contractors due to payment problems. This was eventually sorted out and the vessel left Dunedin for Auckland under her own power for completion by another yard. It is my understanding that due to the previous issues, no contract was issued - instead she was deregistered and towed to Tahiti.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

John,
At the time the shipyard in Caboolture was called Sea Managemnet Corporation but had several name changes over time,
lately Pacific Marine Shipyard and todate I think it is called South Pacific Marine Constructions, ph (07) 54986326 fax (07) 54985437, so they are not called Seatransport Corp as that is one of Stuart's companies.
Don't know if the present Owners know about DOTI as they started couple of years after that vessel had long gone, but they may have details in their history cupboard.
I have been there many times during the construction of DOTI and other ships and they are way back in the sticks but always had a very niche operation going and very nice people to deal with, hopefully they are still there.
Co-owners of the yard are Peter and Brett, i.e. this was less than 3 years ago.
Jan


----------



## Potter (Jan 8, 2006)

*Lady of the South Pacific whereabouts*

Hi Jan

Thanks for that. I'm another step forward and I'll edit my information accordingly. I think I'll give these guys a call and see if they know what has happened to 'their' Duchess of the Isles.

Cheers, John



Jan Hendrik said:


> John,
> At the time the shipyard in Caboolture was called Sea Managemnet Corporation but had several name changes over time,
> lately Pacific Marine Shipyard and todate I think it is called South Pacific Marine Constructions, ph (07) 54986326 fax (07) 54985437, so they are not called Seatransport Corp as that is one of Stuart's companies.
> Don't know if the present Owners know about DOTI as they started couple of years after that vessel had long gone, but they may have details in their history cupboard.
> ...


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Hello John,

Not sure who the 'head contractor' was in Dunedin - possibly Ferrum Engineering. The slipway belongs to Port Otago. With bigger contracts, there is a pool of companies that tend to work together, as a matter of survival. Ferrums are the biggest players in the field, although many 'multi contractor' jobs are managed by an oufit called Caledonian Marine and Engineering Services Ltd. (Alisdair Morrison, manager).

Regards,
Dennis.


----------



## shaun89 (Jan 7, 2021)

One of the vessels mentioned and pictured here is still operating in Milford Sound, NZ to this day. I was skipper on her for several years while under the ownership of Milford Sound Red Boat Cruises / Southern Discoveries


----------

